# Thermaltake Frio OCK: CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP offiziell vorgestellt



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. Februar 2011)

*Thermaltake Frio OCK: CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP offiziell vorgestellt*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Thermaltake Frio OCK: CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP offiziell vorgestellt gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Thermaltake Frio OCK: CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP offiziell vorgestellt


----------



## BlackNostra (12. Februar 2011)

*Thermaltake Frio OCK: CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP offiziell vorgestellt*

Sieht aus wie eine Kombination aus Megahalems + Transformer
Jaja, bis 240Watt TDP, und bis wieviel Grad kühlt der dann? So auf 150?


----------



## lu89 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Thermaltake Frio OCK: CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP offiziell vorgestellt*

Der ist bestimmt nicht leise.


----------



## Schnibbel (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Thermaltake Frio OCK: CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP offiziell vorgestellt*

130 mm Lüfter? Warum so eine komische Größe die den Austausch erschwert?


----------



## OdlG (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Thermaltake Frio OCK: CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP offiziell vorgestellt*

mir fehlen noch 17 weitere Farben 

im ernst, der sieht nicht gerade so doll aus. da ist mir der scythe mine 2 oder der AC Freezer 13 Pro deutlich sympathischer


----------



## schlappe89 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Thermaltake Frio OCK: CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP offiziell vorgestellt*

2100 RPM ... einfach nur krank, das Ding ist tierisch laut.


----------



## PAN1X (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Thermaltake Frio OCK: CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP offiziell vorgestellt*

Der Teaser ist einfach nur billig


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Thermaltake Frio OCK: CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP offiziell vorgestellt*

jop, mal gucken, wer besser kühlt. Dieses Optik-Monster von scythe mit den vier lüftern oder der hier, und vor allem, können die den superlegra schlagen.


----------



## christian150488 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Thermaltake Frio OCK: CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP offiziell vorgestellt*



schlappe89 schrieb:


> 2100 RPM ... einfach nur krank, das Ding ist tierisch laut.



und potten hässlich..ich will doch kein Megatron in meinem Pc


----------



## steamrick (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Thermaltake Frio OCK: CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP offiziell vorgestellt*

Es ist recht egal, ob die den Superleggera schlagen können, weil der mittlerweile wieder vom Feld ist.

Die Frage ist: Können die es mit dem Thermalright Silver Arrow aufnehmen? Der ist aktuelle Referenz.


----------



## Lemiewings (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Thermaltake Frio OCK: CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP offiziell vorgestellt*

Also ich schwanke bei dem Video zwischen Lachkrampf und Fremd schämen .
Und ohne sein Plastikkleid sieht der 08/15 aus.


----------



## mars321 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Thermaltake Frio OCK: CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP offiziell vorgestellt*

Also den trailer hätte man sich eindeutig sparen können dadurch verkauft man nicht einen CPU-Lüfter mehr !


----------



## Ceyone (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Thermaltake Frio OCK: CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP offiziell vorgestellt*

Thermaltake und Werbung(Videos) ist grausam!
Irgendwie ist es krankhaft auf zocker Kids abgeschnittet,
aber die würden sich selbst davor schämen.

Hat der Plastikmantel überhaubt eine Kühlwirkung?
Ausser das er bei 240 Watt zerfließt.


----------



## PCGH_Oliver_P (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Thermaltake Frio OCK: CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP offiziell vorgestellt*

Oh mein Gott...
Also, ich weiß echt nicht was ich dazu noch schreiben soll...
Als erstes dachte ich mir: Warum diese Plastikverkleidung
Danach lies ich die Kommentare, worauf ich mir dachte: Das Video muss komisch sein
Nach dem Video denke ich mir: 
Das Video hätten die sich noch mehr sparen können, als die Plastikverkleidung (persönliche Meinung).
Also, wenn der Kühler wirklich eine starke Kühlleistung hat, dann könnte man sich schon überlegen diesen zu zulegen, *ABER*, dann muss zu 100 und 10 
Prozent die Plastikverkleidung weg!

häck mäck, oli


----------



## der_knoben (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Thermaltake Frio OCK: CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP offiziell vorgestellt*

Der reine Kühler hat auch ziemliche Ähnlichkeit mit nem Megahalems.


----------



## schlappe89 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Thermaltake Frio OCK: CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP offiziell vorgestellt*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Also, wenn der Kühler wirklich eine starke Kühlleistung hat, dann könnte man sich schon überlegen diesen zu zulegen, *ABER*, dann muss zu 100 und 10
> Prozent die Plastikverkleidung weg!
> 
> häck mäck, oli




Kühlleistung wird er haben da die 130mm Lüfter bei 2100 drehen können.
Nicht vergessen das Gehäuse vorher am Boden zu befestigen 

@unter mir:
Die vernickelte Bodenplatte findest du auch bei NH-D14 und Silver Arrow. Also daran wirds nicht scheitern.


----------



## Mettsemmel (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Thermaltake Frio OCK: CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP offiziell vorgestellt*

Solange das Gesamtpaket passt, wäre mir völlig egal, ob der Trailer schlecht ist oder wie viel Plastik da dran ist.

Aber mal zu den Fakten:

das Ding ist irrsinnig laut
nicht PWM-Regelbar
da 130 mm: nicht so einfach möglich andere Lüfter anzubringen
und was sollen eigentlich vernickelte Bodenplatten, wo doch Nickel eine wesentlich geringere Wärmeleitfähigkeit hat als Kupfer?!


----------



## NebuLa (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Thermaltake Frio OCK: CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP offiziell vorgestellt*

Braucht keiner.

Und dazu noch ein geradezu lächerlich unprofessioneller Trailer...


----------



## elohim (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Thermaltake Frio OCK: CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP offiziell vorgestellt*

wieso wirde igentlich jedea Produkt in letzter Zeit zweimal vorgestellt?

Bestimmt ein ordentlicher Kühler mit 'gewöhnungsbedürftiger Optik', zumal sie die Plastikverkleidung  beim normalen Frio ganz ansehnlich gestaltet haben, ich hoffe bald ein Exemplar testen zu können...


----------



## Grunert (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Thermaltake Frio OCK: CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP offiziell vorgestellt*



Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Solange das Gesamtpaket passt, wäre mir völlig egal, ob der Trailer schlecht ist oder wie viel Plastik da dran ist.
> 
> 
> Aber mal zu den Fakten:
> ...


 
Die Nickelschicht ist so dünn, dass es keinen messbaren Wärmewiederstand im Vergleich zu Kupfer darstellt.

Erinnert mich vom Aussehen an den Megahalem, wenn man das Plastik weglässt.


----------



## Manny G. (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Thermaltake Frio OCK: CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP offiziell vorgestellt*

OMG was ist den das für eine lächerlicher Trailer?!
Wen will man damit erreichen?
12-Jährige?!

Thermaltake-Kühler haben mich bisher noch nie so wirklich überuegt und dieser hier wird es erst recht nicht tun.Ich habe zwar noch ein Thermaltake-Gehäuse [Lan Box Lite mit *Window Kit*] aber irgendwie hab ich nun das dringende Bedürfnis es auszutauschen.


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Thermaltake Frio OCK: CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP offiziell vorgestellt*

OMG, ich habe selten so nen dämlichen Trailer geshen.


----------



## 4clocker (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Thermaltake Frio OCK: CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP offiziell vorgestellt*

Für bis zu 240 Watt TDP, das komische Ding 
Für wieviel Watt max war dann damals der IFX14? für 500


----------



## SanjiWhite (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Thermaltake Frio OCK: CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP offiziell vorgestellt*

Was ist das denn für ein Plastikbomber 
240 Watt 
Vielleicht wenn er im Gefrierschrank steht 
Ich bin mit meinem NH-D14 wunschlos glücklich und würde mir nie so ein "Ding" in mein Case bauen.

Edit: 
Hab mir mal den Trailer angeschaut und ich bin sprachlos ... so ein schlecht gemachtes Werbevideo hab ich noch nie gesehen ... und erst die Kommentare unter dem Video ... Ich weiß nicht ob das bei manchen ernst gemeint sein kann


----------



## Amigo (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Thermaltake Frio OCK: CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP offiziell vorgestellt*

OMG... danke für den Lacher! 

Was denken sich die Leutz vom Marketing dabei? Wollen dir nur "Kids" ansprechen? 
Dem Trailer nach schon... der ist wirklich sowas von mies...


----------



## Wolli (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Thermaltake Frio OCK: CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP offiziell vorgestellt*

designed for OverClocker Kings sagt wohl so ziemlich alles über diesen "kühler" ; vielleicht gibs ein matchbox auto oder gutschein für ein happy meal gratis dazu, könnte man nach diesem anspruchsvollen video jedenfalls denken...


----------



## Kaspal (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Thermaltake Frio OCK: CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP offiziell vorgestellt*

die MTBF wird mit 50.00 Stunden angegeben

Schon irgendwie wenig oder? xD


----------



## Gast3737 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Thermaltake Frio OCK: CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP offiziell vorgestellt*



Kaspal schrieb:


> die MTBF wird mit 50.00 Stunden angegeben
> 
> Schon irgendwie wenig oder? xD



jaab eigentlich schon..liegt wohl an den Lüftern, die dann auch klackern könnten oder lauter werden(denn allein schon das ist Failure)


----------



## Shizophrenic (13. Februar 2011)

Toll ohne den plastik Murks schaut er aus wie jeder andere kühler.

BTW:  da kann ich mir auch gleich nen Staubsauger an den prozzi hängen , der is genauso laut.

Ps: das Video is mal übertrieben peinlich xD


----------



## Gast XXXX (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Thermaltake Frio OCK: CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP offiziell vorgestellt*

Wenn die schon so auf die Schei**e hauen, möchte ich mal ein Video von Watercool sehen.


----------



## Seabound (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Thermaltake Frio OCK: CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP offiziell vorgestellt*

Is des der kleine Bruder von Megatron? Und nachts verwandelt er sich vom Kühler in nen Roboter und beschützt die Menschheit?


----------



## Riemen (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Thermaltake Frio OCK: CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP offiziell vorgestellt*

Für den Trailer gehört die Marketingabteilung echt verprügelt und vor die Tür gesetzt...
Selten so was billiges gesehen. Wen wollen die ansprechen mit diesem komischen Nerd mit Halbklatze und Römerkostüm? Warscheinlich is er n Thermaltake Mitarbeiter, der dafür herhalten musste...


----------



## Bummsbirne (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Thermaltake Frio OCK: CPU-Kühler für bis zu 240 Watt TDP offiziell vorgestellt*

Die immer mit ihren Sondergrößen. Warum dann nicht einfach n 140er nehmen.

Also ich kaufe garantiert keine ThermalTAKE Produkte mehr.

Der Thermaltake Volcano 11 hat mir damals gereicht. War bisher mein lautester CPU Kühler...und leider noch nichtmal der Beste. 

Das Dingen wird eh wieder ein "Brüller" sein


----------

